# 04 gto random misfire



## Atrejo (10 mo ago)

This is my first post on this site so I have to apologize if I break any of the rules. I recently installed a k and n intake into my 04 gto. The thing ran pretty well for maybe 3 weeks before my check engine light came on. I got a random misfire code back, I believe it was the P0100. I replaced the MAF sensor and the light was off for about ten minutes before the CEL came back. I am at a loss as to what the problem might be. I just replaced the injectors maybe 3k miles ago, if that. Can anyone provide any insight? Again, sorry if I messed up the post.


----------

